# Smoked Oysters & Clams, And SABERED Open Champagne!!!!



## leah elisheva (Nov 29, 2013)

DSCF3539.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 29, 2013


















DSCF3543.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 29, 2013


















DSCF3544.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 29, 2013






Happy Friday Great Fabulous Smokers!

And Happy Holidays (continuing along) and to all!

Today I smoked oysters and clams (and ate as many RAW first, that I could possibly fit in) and then I "sabered" open a fabulous bottle of Pol Roger Bubbly! Delish!

For a lesson in sabering, (you can easily learn this act, and then suavely add it into your swanky New Year's Eve bag of sultry tricks), please enjoy my video-blog from today.

I've posted this too, in the "Winos & Wood Chips" group, in our "Groups" section. So come join the group, and enjoy the fun!

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 2, 2013)

IMG_0560.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 2, 2013






Full post is in wino's group.This young lady is encouraging French vignerons of the early 1900s to purchase a particular brand of chemical spray to control mildew & black rot. She is so focused on that task she hasn't noticed a wardrobe malfunction & her hands are full of grapes .She is also looking forward to a glass of bubbles after a hard days modelling.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2013)

Pic looks Great Leah !!!

I don't have time to watch the video right now, so I'm putting my mark on it so it doesn't fall back into the archives on me!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks great Leah! My father in law opens champagne that way using a $5 machete he bought at our army surplus store. They took a trip to Italy a few years back and that's where he learned the trick!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 3, 2013)

Fantastic poster Mick!!! Let's hear it for wardrobe malfunctions!!!

And Thank you Bear - may you enjoy the video whenever you wish! I have a question for you about shad roe - will go post that in your thread.

And Dirtsailor, thank you too! I love the machete story!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers to all and happy December!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

